# Busen-Battle: Welches "Silicon-Girl" gewinnt?



## Stefan102 (7 Feb. 2012)

​
Das wird eindeutig eine schwere Entscheidung: Diese vier Ladies haben so einiges zu bieten, aber auf den ersten Blick fallen wohl als erstes die großen Oberweiten von Daniela Katzenberger (25), Annina Ucatis (32), Micaela Schäfer (28) und Gina-Lisa Lohfink (25) ins Auge. Dass diese nicht echt sind, daraus machen die vier „Silicon Girls“ auch kein Geheimnis. So ließ sich Daniela Katzenberger ihre Brüste sogar im Fernsehen in der Sendung „Goodbye Deutschland! Die Auswanderer“ vergrößern und hat mittlerweile nicht nur eine eigene Show, sondern tobt sich auch als Gastronomin, Model, Designerin, Sängerin. Moderatorin oder Buchautorin aus.

Micaela Schäfer hat uns dagegen im Dschungelcamp mit ihren Reizen mehr als genug betört und verhüllte ihre große Oberweite nur in den seltensten Fällen, denn die ehemalige Germany's Next Topmodel-Kandidatin wollte ihrem Ruf als Erotikmodel natürlich gerecht werden. Auch Annina Ucatis verkehrte als ehemaliger Porno-Star in einer ähnlichen Branche und ließ ihre Brüste sogar bis auf Körbchengröße Doppel-G auffüllen. Zurzeit betätigt sie sich allerdings als Immobilienmaklerin.

Und noch eine ehemalige Topmodel-Kandidatin hat die Chance euer „Silicon-Girl“ zu werden, denn auch Gina-Lisa Lohfink hat bei ihrer Oberweite ordentlich nachgeholfen. Die baldige Adoptiv-Tochter von Prinz Frédéric von Anhalt (68) versucht ja zurzeit in Amerika ganz groß rauszukommen, doch dabei könnte ihr ihr Vorbau tatsächlich im Weg stehen. 
*Jetzt seid aber erstmal ihr gefragt: Wer gewinnt eurer Meinung nach denn dieses Busen-Battle und hat die schönste Silikon-Oberweite?*
(Quelle: promiflash)

Die Umfrage endet am 29.02.2012


----------



## neman64 (7 Feb. 2012)

Ich sage Michaela Schäfer gewinnt das Silikon-Busen Duell


----------



## Freibier (8 Feb. 2012)

ich vote ma für Gina-Lisa Lohfink
aber ich finde Silicon zum :kotz:


----------



## Q (8 Feb. 2012)

ist das wichtig?  

Micaela ist bestimmt eine besonders... hm... sorgfältige Arbeit, aber da die Katze immer so lustig daherquatscht bekommt die mal eine Stimme von mir happy09


----------



## JonnyFCK13 (8 Feb. 2012)

danni


----------



## didi0815 (8 Feb. 2012)

Keine...


----------



## cuminegia (3 Apr. 2012)

Gina


----------



## tk84 (2 Okt. 2012)

Daniela Katzenberger


----------



## Rocktheroads (2 Okt. 2012)

daniela, ganz eindeutig


----------

